# Transformer upgrade



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Newbie with a small N scale layout getting back into trains after a long vacation. Looking to upgrade my starter transformers to something better without breaking the bank. So far MRC
appears to have a lot of options and my reading shows they are considered dependable. I have been reading about pulse control and momentum controls and because I will be running two trains, what about a twin cab control? Found a MRC model 700 twin cab with pulse, older and used but in good condition or would I be better with something newer such as a model 2400? Any recommendations will be greatly appreciated, not going to DCC in the future so strictly DC operation. Thanks in advance for your input.......

Airshot


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The dual cab MRC will be fine, as long as you keep the loops electrically isolated from each other.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, yes I have a selector switch on the way to isolate my loops on the track.
I was wondering if the older power pack would work as well as a newer one, have they changed or upgraded that much? Does the pulse really work, and would an older pulse model work as well as a newer model? Just not sure if the newer stuff is worth the extra money, some of you that have been in this for awhile and have seen what comes and goes will
have a better handle on this. Thanks again...

Airshot


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The pulse is to get a locomotive moving using less voltage. Personally do not use the pulse feature. I am currently using a dual cab MRC that is the copper colored one to run and HO and N scale loops at the local flea market I sell stuff at.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello, yes a MRC model 700 twin cab power pack would be a good power pack to control two different trains. If only you can find one extremely cheap, and it's in great condition, it could be a good bargain. But please check it for safety. They are quite old, and because it's case is metal, you don't want to get electrocuted, if the insulation inside is going bad. The newer power packs are all plastic cases, which is safer. If you decide to purchase an older pack, please check the case - it could corrode or rust over time. Also check the power cord to make sure it's still in good condition. And also make sure the circuit breaker is working good enough to protect your equipment, in case of derailment. 


Also be aware, it was designed at a time, when locomotives were powered with open frame motors, which needed a huge amount of energy to get going. Most newer locomotives have can motors, which are much more energy efficient. If you want to run modern can motored locomotives, with a power pack designed for very old open frame motors, don't expect the smoothest starts, or good slow speed running. 

You can use the pulse power on those ancient power packs, ONLY if you use old style open frame motors. DO NOT use the pulse power from an ancient power pack on a locomotive with a modern can motor. You are just asking for trouble. You would need to turn off the pulse power to run the newer locomotives. 

The older power packs will not give you the best control for the new can motors. Those ancient power packs do not use transistors like the newer ones, just a simple rheostat to control speed. 

Personally I would not use those ancient power packs to control today's modern locomotives, especially not N scale. It will be fine with ancient HO scale and larger locomotives, with open frame motors. And it can always be used to power accessories, such as lights around the layout, and the switch machines on turnouts.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Many thanks for that detailed explanation, while my current stuff is not new I do plan on getting some newer in the future. Saw an older MRC at a good price and started me thinking, still not sure what I am going to do, this research is still ongoing.......

Airshot


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have the dual cab MRC, that I paid $20 on Flea-Bay. I've been using it at the flea market for the past three years. No issues with the can or open framed motors. 

I also have a MRC Tech II that I use for bench testing, and a Tech 4 280 that I bought before I jumped into DCC. The Tech II has the added pulse. the Tech 4 has Momentum and Brakes added. The Tech II is plastic bodied like the Tech 4. MRC makes great transformers, but their DCC stuff is nothing to write home about.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Some have said not to use the momentum and brake on N scale locomotives, not sure if correct or not. Anyone on here had experience with using the momentum switch on N scale?
Thanks in advance..

Airshot


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I never heard that one before. Momentum and brakes are circuits that simulate real train operation.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

The old memory is screwing up again, it is the pulse control that has caused issues in N scale not the momentum. Read a few articles in railroad magazine about the issue, newer power packs appear to eliminate the problem, however momentum is better than pulse for your loco.

Airshot


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Airshot, I have replied at your other similar post. To reduce my typing it all over again, here is the link to your question at your other post, in the "Technical" section of this Forum. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=257821&postcount=7


----------

